# Off topic: anyone have a good fert formula for gardens



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had a good formula for a fertilizer to be used on vegi gardens? Hopefully using the normal ferts that we use for our tanks? Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

What kinda veggies you growing?


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Just general veggies: lettuce, cucumber, tomatoes, pepper...


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I've done a few winter crops and gourds, but none with much success. I'm definitely more of a tomato/pepper guy :canada:

You may or may not find this article helpful since its done hydroponically, but it gives some food for thought: http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs-wm/33765.pdf

Pages 8-11 have a good representation of how varied nutrient solutions can be and some variables that change how they came to their results (temp, ph, EC).

A few weeks before I harvest fruit, I like to flush the soil. It may be just me, but I always thought they taste better.


----------

